# Pumping the drop-stitch



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

You could easily go to home depot and get some plumbing fittings to make a 90° connection on the end of a short hose.
A different pump style (barrel pump that you stand on the base with your feet) with a hose would be easier to manage than the K-pump that takes two hands plus you have to wrangle the hose.

I've also seen pics of floor platforms with a hole/door/cover to access the valve.


----------



## trevor464 (Aug 7, 2019)

Thanks a lot for the ideas! A cheaper barrel pump just for the floor was on my mind as well - one of those NRS wonder/super pumps. I think they are like $40-50. 

I will probably mess around with that 90 degree connection and some tubing - frustrating thing is, its literally just a few pumps to get the floor full, so just hoping for something quick/easy. 

Thanks again man


----------



## villagelightsmith (Feb 17, 2016)

I just cut an access hole in the platform.


----------



## Norcalcoastie (Jan 4, 2019)

I have a 14” outlaw. I removed the floor, flipped it front to back, and reinstalled it. Now the valve is accessible
Edit - damn just reread the post. You have front and back platforms. Yep. I’d cut a hole.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

Norcalcoastie said:


> I have a 14” outlaw. I removed the floor, flipped it front to back, and reinstalled it. Now the valve is accessible
> Edit - damn just reread the post. You have front and back platforms. Yep. I’d cut a hole.


Why did you take your floor in and out instead of just turning your frame around? Is it not a symmetrical boat?


----------



## trevor464 (Aug 7, 2019)

villagelightsmith said:


> I just cut an access hole in the platform.


Makes me cringe to cut into the platform, but if I can find a way to make it clean I'd be all in.

Wondering if anyone could possibly post a photo example of a trap door/access hole? Im kinda a visual dude. I wouldn't want to leave a permanent opening in the platform.

Thanks again for all the posts


----------



## Norcalcoastie (Jan 4, 2019)

Conundrum said:


> Why did you take your floor in and out instead of just turning your frame around? Is it not a symmetrical boat?


yep. It’s symmetrical except the tube valve placement. The Outlaw tubes has 3 valves; 2 up front/ 1 in the back. I’d prefer to have the double valves up front in the case of a puncture


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Spare your sciatic and dont do the wonder pump. If you really want one, im sure someone is looking to give it away. I gave away my hell pump. 

Im not totally familiar with your modle boat, but if it has a lace in floor, id unlace the floor and turn it around like was mentioned above. Any rate, post a puc of whatever your solution is.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

NoCo said:


> Spare your sciatic and dont do the wonder pump. If you really want one, im sure someone is looking to give it away. I gave away my hell pump.


Having once owned a few of them, I long ago decided the "Wonder" of a wonder pump is if it lasts for two entire seasons. I actually have gotten about 15 years out of a Bronco foot pump with the hose replaced by radiator hose from an auto parts shop. Only for topping off, I use an electric inflator for airing up the boat.

I'd think that you could clean up a hole in the platform with a file and several grades of sandpaper so there would be no burrs. You could probably do it with a drill & jigsaw. The trick would be getting the hole placed just where you want it, and also remember to leave enough room to take the valve cap off/on.

Good luck!

-AH


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

You could get a section of hose a few feet long that seals nicely inside the valve and just leave it in, install your boards and run the hose somewhere accessible...maybe up the stern to those little utilized D rings.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Nothing that bad about the Wonder pump. Nothing that great about them, either.
They're OK for inflating boats, but long 4" or 6" barrel pumps (and electric pumps) are MUCH better.
They're OK for topping off, but K-pumps are MUCH better.


----------



## dsrtrat (May 29, 2011)

use a ole s


trevor464 said:


> Makes me cringe to cut into the platform, but if I can find a way to make it clean I'd be all in.
> 
> Wondering if anyone could possibly post a photo example of a trap door/access hole? Im kinda a visual dude. I wouldn't want to leave a permanent opening in the platform.
> 
> Thanks again for all the posts


Use a hole saw to drill a hole. I think it is EPDM material on the newer floors. If you really want to have no hole just save the slug from the hole saw, install a hinge on the top and a bar on the bottom to keep the plug in place. If you really want to get fancy cut the hole with a bevel like the lid to a pumpkin and just let the plug rest in the hole with a finger hole drilled in the middle to take it out. Harder to do but not impossible with a good jig saw and a home made round pattern jig.


----------

